# ASA in Pennsylvania??



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Are there any ASA sanctioned shoots in the Keystone state? Why isn't it popular? Or is it? Someone please help me out...


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Was it last year or year before they had a qualifier in PA? Must not have turned out to well. I would like to try an ASA shoot.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I set one up last year at the Fryburg Sportsmans Club in North Central Pa. Everyone there said it was a great shoot at one of the nicest facilities in Eastern United states. 400 acre shooting facility and wildlife reserve. We advertised it heavy and only 55 guys showed up. In my case, it was hardly worth several nights of hard work to to put it on. I shot the ASA in Florida and Kentucky this year and enjoy there shoot 10 times more than the IBO. If someone holds an ASA shoot this summer, you can count me in. 
Might be good to have it right after IBO Worlds in august. A lot of guys didn't want to bring there bow down to the 280 FPS speed limit for 1 shoot in July. In my case I use a 280gn arrow for IBO and a 300gn for ASA to get down to 280.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Wrong part of country and the 280fps rule kills it up north.. Everyone wants that speed and are afraid to change or take the time to set up a rig that shoots 280...maybe when the IBO switches to rienharts next year the ASA will become more popular up North... I would love to see a Northern ASA circuit - Southern ASA circuit and a West ASA circuit. And then have one classic that all would attend. Someone would have to franchise the business model to run the different regions becuase mike would not have enough time!


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Great input guys. I wish I saw your shoot in Fryburg, def would of been there. I mean, its not like there aren't any good clubs in PA. Maybe if IBO goes Rineharts, someone will get the ball rolling...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Wrong part of country and the 280fps rule kills it up north.. Everyone wants that speed and are afraid to change or take the time to set up a rig that shoots 280...maybe when the IBO switches to rienharts next year the ASA will become more popular up North... I would love to see a Northern ASA circuit - Southern ASA circuit and a West ASA circuit. And then have one classic that all would attend. Someone would have to franchise the business model to run the different regions becuase mike would not have enough time!


speed kills I am shooting the triple crown next weekend and will be shooting under 280 fps.
I wish they were having an asa state shoot in PA this year too. I do know there is a PA ASA director maybe he could sheld some light.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

According to the state director, there is no state shoot scheduled. If you guys know of a club interested in hosting this shoot PM pabowman on AT and discuss it with him.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I was at fryburg last year and thought it was a great shoot for asa states! When i held asa qualifiers and state shoots at saltsburg the same problem no shooters,speed thing was the issue,and some said why shoot when not much money in my class. i believe if you want money then get the shooters to come in your class,and then you can win some money! Asa is a fun org to shoot. If we can get someting in pa i will try to be there,like the late august idea!


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Count me in for an ASA shoot in PA!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Me too. State director should be pushing to get these shoots going. I was nc director for years we had 20 some shooters the first year I did and almost 200 counting fun shooters the last year i was there


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

ASA Booooommmm!!


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree that the PA ASA state shoot was fun and I also think 55 shooters was a pretty good turnout for a first time shoot. I talked to a very knowledgeable shooter from Michigan at the first IBO this year and they handle the "speed complainers" in a very interesting manner... They have an "Outlaw" class where it's ran as 'run what you brung'. Maybe that would help out around here. You would think that some of these shooters that don't normally win would want a fair playing field but I guess they would rather brag about what speed the magazine article says that their bow shoots LOL


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I shot the PA ASA state at Fryburg last year and thought the guys went all out. It was a very nice facility and shoot. 

There were plenty of guys there who'd worked hard and fast to slow their bows down for the shoot but everyone seemed to have fun. I met quite a few who'd never shot ASA rules before and they seemed to enjoy it. 

I hope the ASA grows there. It's my game of choice.....


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

Before I moved to Ohio, I lived in very southern New York state near the PA border. there were 20 archery clubs around the area with in an hour of me. I found it impossible to find an ASA event in either state. I used to live in Michigan where we had one every weekend.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

You can't have one and drop it because of low turn out. Keep adding a couple a year and have a class for guys to shoot their speedbows. I wanted to go last year but too many irons in the fire. Couldn't go that weekend.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd love to see ASA come to the Northeast. Count me in if you give it another whirl in PA.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Again, back to post #7. There hasn't been a club step up and say they want to host this shoot. Last year if I remember the logistics correctly, there were just over 100 shooters that voiced interest in attending. Only around 55 shooters showed up, for the amount of work a select couple people (draw29 and friends) put into laying out the courses the clubs cut just wasn't worth the effort. The folks definately had a very nice course designed similar to an ASA with the down 1 side and back the other. They did a nice job with it and I heard zero complaints. Maybe the timing was off being it was still during the IBO season, I don't know. But whatever the reason for the low attendance it is tough for a club to justify the worth.I am sure if my numbers above are off that someone on AT will be glad to correct me. JK. If your club has interest step up and make the contact, I'll make the trip for sure..


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

A lot of good support for the ASA in PA, which is what I was hoping for with this thread. The speed thing doesn't bother me - I'd rather shoot some 30 x's anyway! Another reason I started this thread is bc of the rumors of the IBO changing to Rineharts. I think that will actually lead to some shooters wanting to go to the ASA for that reason alone.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

dont know what number of pa shooters represent in ASA but pa has alot of shooters and it would make sense if we could make it stick!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

The problems is yall live in ibo land. lol just do what i did and move to kentucky and play in both IBO and the ASA. But really no one wants to put the extra time into havein to judge because at 280 i found out your numbers better be good


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Air_Raid said:


> A lot of good support for the ASA in PA, which is what I was hoping for with this thread. The speed thing doesn't bother me - I'd rather shoot some 30 x's anyway! Another reason I started this thread is bc of the rumors of the IBO changing to Rineharts. I think that will actually lead to some shooters wanting to go to the ASA for that reason alone.


Hey Jesse, get Jerry to setup a shoot. He knows how to do them up right.

Panther08, Shooting 320 fps your numbers better still be good too> I remember back when I was your age shooting 3D with aluminum arrows and the IBO class was MBR(Male Bowhunter Release) max yardage was 60. Everyone that shot with a release was in the same class wether you had pins or scopes. Some long shots and bows with them big log alums were alot slower than 280fps. Let me tell you about your numbers being right LOL.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Hey Jesse, get Jerry to setup a shoot. He knows how to do them up right.
> 
> Panther08, Shooting 320 fps your numbers better still be good too> I remember back when I was your age shooting 3D Uwith aluminum arrows and the IBO class was MBR(Male Bowhunter Release) max yardage was 60. Everyone that shot with a release was in the same class wether you had pins or scopes. Some long shots and bows with them big log alums were alot slower than 280fps. Let me tell you about your numbers being right LOL.


Thank god we ain't as old as you John. That had to be the wooden riser and steel cable tear drop setup days haha.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've been thinking about talking Jerry in to it. I'll try to get the ball rolling...


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ya i must say since i have got to.shoot a few asa shoots down here i really do like the format and all the classes. down here if u place 5 times or win 3 in the outdoor league u get bumped. so no real sandbaggers and classes have how they should have. And it just seems to run smoother.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

xringbob said:


> Thank god we ain't as old as you John. That had to be the wooden riser and steel cable tear drop setup days haha.


LOL my first bow a Bear Whitetail 2, had to be going 200 fps at 70# lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

state director should bre out talking clubs into this and making it happen.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

It's a lot of work getting ready for a shoot like this. It would be nice if another club would step up to the plate and hold a State ASA. The club gets $10 a shooter. I am up to my ears with the Camo Cares event at the Fryburg Sportsmans Club. We have been working on it for about a week now. It sold out in 4 days. 270 shooters like nothing and several more would like to come. We should be able to get an ASA result that good. I think if we had an ASA shoot about 2 weeks after the IBO Worlds, it would fly. Everyone is getting ready to convert to there hunting bows for September and hunting season anyway and IBO shoots are over for the year. It would be a good way to end up the 2012 3D season. If somebody would step up to the plate and hold a ASA shoot this year, I would consider having another one next year at Fryburg if I can find the help. We just bought 20 brand new McKenzie's and they would make for a very nice shoot. I have shot the Florida ASA Pro Am and the Kentucky ASA Pro Am this year and they are far superior shoots compared to the IBO. You even get a nice paycheck if you shoot well.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Based on the views, there is definitely some strong interest in this. I think if the shoot was located in Central/NorthEast PA there would be a strong turnout... Thoughts?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

asa had a pro am a few years back and did not return the following yr due to low turn out


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I was there .It was very nice. Problem was there was already a New York Sate Championship that weekend and another couple big shoots in the Pa area. I still think with all that there was over 800.
I think they rather gave up on it to easy. I believe hearing also that there wasn't a good selection of motels in the area.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Have it in ne or se pa. Would be a great turn out for sure


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes that year they were head to head with the NFAA nationals only 20 miles away from there venue and as I remember there was also a shoot going on in NY


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

With all this chaos after Erie, it's the perfect time for someone to step up with a big ASA shoot in PA! How awesome would a PA Pro-Am be?


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

xringbob said:


> Have it in ne or se pa. Would be a great turn out for sure


X2, no doubt about it


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I shot the Pro-AM in 2005 maybe. I had just retired that year or the year before. Nice shoot, I got to shoot and my family went to the park at Hershey.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Oklahoma and Texas are two of the largest ASA states. It took years to grow even down south in ASA Country and often takes the volunteers like a Mike Smith and Luke Pettigrew to make it grow in are state with lots of other volunteers promoting it.

Just doesn't happen over night. It takes allot of promoting yearly as well to keep it going.
DB


----------

